# Neuer PC - Prüfung auf homogenität



## Fixbesteck (9. Oktober 2012)

*Neuer PC - Prüfung auf homogenität*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir einen neuen PC kaufen und da ich mich nur alle 5 Jahre damit beschäftige möchte ich hier mal meine Zusammenstellung posten und euch bitten vielleicht mal kurz drüber zu gucken. Ich hab mir einen Kollegen und eine PC Games Hardware genommen und versucht das System möglichst homogen zusammen zu stellen damit auch alles passt und kein Teil den Rest ausbremst.
Nur beim Netzteil bin ich mir nicht sicher ob 750 Watt reichen…


CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 TRAY

RAM: 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit

Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LK Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail

SSD: 256GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle (MZ-7PC256B/WW)

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM

GraKa: 4096MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Netzteil: 750 Watt Corsair TX750 V2 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E AMD und Intel

Gehäuse: 3R Systems R490 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Lüfter: 120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz

Der PC ist hauptsächlich für spielen und Internet gedacht und soll wieder so um die 5 Jahre halten.
Mein Jetziger hat 4,5 Jahre gehalten und hat nur die Hälfte gekostet also sollten 5 Jahre hier drin sein.

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

5 Jahre in dem Sinne, dass nach Zb 4 Jahren immer noch alle DANN neuen Spiele mindestens auf niedrigen Details sehr gut laufen, kann man selbst mit der besten Hardware nicht garantieren. Aber wenn Du für das Geld das bestmögliche willst und nicht für etwas vlt unnötig draufzahlen willst, obwohl es kaum was bringt, dann ist Deine Zusammenstellung nicht so gut - die Sachen "passen" zwar zueinander, aber bei vielem davon bekommst Du alternative Dinge, die nicht oder nur wenig langsamer, aber VIEL billiger sind. Meine Tipps: 


- der i7-3770k bringt in Spielen nicht mehr als der ca 130€ günstigere i5-3450, bzw. falls Übertakten wichtig ist der immer noch fast 100€ günstigere i5-3570k. Falls Du also nicht irgendwelche Anwendungen hast, die nachweisbar viel vom i7 profitieren, würd ich das sein lassen 

- 16GB RAM sind unnötig, 8GB reichen völlig. Und 2400MHz sind auch völlig unnötig: nimm DDR-1600, da merkst Du keinen Deut Unterschied. Das sind also statt den ca 135€ für das 2400er-RAM dann nur ca 35€ für 2x4GB DDR1600. FALLS mal mehr als 8GB Sinn machen, kann man ja nachrüsten, oder Du nimmst halt doch direkt 16GB, weil es im Bezug auf den PC wiederum wenig Aufpreis ist. Aber nimm bitte 1600er, das 2400er bringt echt nichts. Dann sparst Du immer noch ca 50%, 60-70€. 

- bei der SSD ist die Frage, ob nicht 128GB besser wären. 256GB reicht eh nicht für Windows UND Spiele, außer Du nimmst Dir vor, immer nur eine handvoll Spiele installiert zu haben. D.h. an sich brauchst Du so oder so eine Festplatte für die SPiele, und DANN sind 128GB als SSD meiner Meinung nach besser. Denn die reichen für Windows und alle Anwendungssoftware + haufen "Eigene Dokumente" völlig aus, und die Spiele müssen ja nicht auf die SSD, das bringt nämlich eh nichts, außer bei den Ladezeiten. 

- die Grafikkarte ist viel zu teuer. Falls ein Spiel mal von den 4GB profitiert, dann reicht die Leistung der GTX 670 vermutlich eh nicht mehr. D.h wenn überhaupt, dann nimm die 2GB-Version. Aber auch hier ist der Preis zu hoch: eine übertaktete AMD 7950 gibt es schon für 270-80€, und die ist fast so stark wie eine GTX 670, die ja mind. 50-60€ mehr kostet. 

Und so oder so: Weil man eine Grafikkarte auch sehr leicht aufrüsten kann, solltest Du auch auf keinen Fall zwanghaft eine Karte suchen, die so viele Jahre wie möglich reicht - denn so ab 250-300€ zahlst Du für wenig Leistungsplus einfach zu viel Aufpreis. Die Asus GTX 670 mit 4GB wird dich ca 430€ kosten - da macht es viel viel viel mehr Sinn von die 430€ zu verteilen: erstmal eine Karte für nur 250-280€ kaufen, d.h. mind 150€ hast Du quasi über. Und nach ner Weile verkaufst Du die Karte für 100€, dazu dann die gesparten 150€, und Du holst wieder eine neue für 250€ - ich wette, dass diese dann neue 250€-Karte stärker als die Asus GTX 670 sein wird. Und falls bis dahin mehr als 2GB Grafik-RAM Sinn machen, wird die Karte auch mehr als 2GB haben.


- Netzteil: moderne CPUs und Grafikkarten brauchen bei weitem nicht so viel Strom, wie Du denkst. So ein System - selbst wenn Du doch unbedingt die GTX 670 nehmen willst - zieht im Maximum 300 Watt. Die Watt werden allerdings von unterschiedlichen Teilbereichen des Netzteils bezogen, d.h. "ein 320W-Netzteil" würde nicht reichen, da es interrn drei Hauptbereiche hat mit eigenen Maximalwerten zB 100W + 100W + 120W = 320W - das kann nicht 100% zu dem passen, was der PC braucht, man braucht daher immer nen Puffer im Watt-Wert. Aber da reicht - wenn es ein Markenmodell ist - für Deinen Wunsch-PC sogar ein 450W-Netzteil locker aus. Du kannst ja eines mit 500-550W nehmen, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. So 45-60€, den Preisbereich würd ich anpeilen.

- der CPU-Kühler ist viel zu teuer. Selbst wenn Du übertakten willst: einer für 30, maximal 40€ reicht mehr als aus. zB gern genommen in letzter Zeit der Thermalright Macho HR-02


- das Gehäuse wiederum ist echt übertrieben billig, vor allem weil Du beim Rest in die Vollen gehauen hast, ist das seltsam... wenn Du eh schon recht viel Geld ausgeben wolltest, dann nimm wenigstens ein Gehäuse für 40-50€ - da ist dann ganz nebenbei idr schon 1, manchmal auch 2 leise Lüfter eingebaut


Wenn ich korrekt gerechnet hab, könntest Du also bei der CPU 100€ sparen, beim RAM ca. 60€, Grafikkarte ca 150€, Netzteil 30€, Kühler 20€ - das sind schon über 250€. Wenn Du das mit der SSD noch so machst, sogar über 300€ Ersparnis, ohne dass Du wirlich merkbar / relevant was an Nachteil hast. Dein PC mit der übertakteten GTX 670 wäre vlt 10% schneller als meine Idee mit ner übertakteten AMD 7950 - die 10% werden dann erst ganz spät mal der Grund sein, warum ein Spiel gerade so ruckelt: wenn die GTX 670 ein Spiel mit 50FPS schafft, dann ist die 7950 auch bei weitem nicht so lahm, dass es ruckelt - wenn die 7950 aber nur 30 FPS schafft und es schon arg träge wird, dann schafft die GTX 670 auch kaum mehr (ca 33-34 FPS vielleicht). 

Du erkaufst Dir mit den teureren Teilen also vlt ein paar Wochen mehr Nutzungsdauer, und zwar bis zum nächsten Spiel, das etwas mehr Anforderungen hat als das letzte Spiel - und schon kommt auch der viel teurere PC nicht mehr mit...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Oktober 2012)

Ein System zu kaufen das 5 Jahre "hält" ist prinzipiell kein Problem.
Allerdings wird z.B. die Gaming-Performance in 5 Jahren sein.

Es ist sinnvoller nicht so lange zu planen und zwischendrin entweder partiell aufzurüsten (neue Grafikkarte für aktuelle Spiele) oder ein komplett neues SYS aufzubauen.

Dabei spart man nicht nur Geld sondern hat auch mehr Performancefür aktuelle Spiele .

folgendes wäre sinnvoller:


anstatt eine i7-3770K wäre z.B. ein i5-3570K sinnvoller - der Unterschied in der Gaming-Performance ist nicht zu bemerken und schon sind fast 100€ gespart.
DDR3 2400 bringt für den Preisunterschied sehr wenig Performancezuwachs - besser 1600er nehme
4GB bringen bei einer GTX 670 keine nennenswerten Vorteile. Besser eine GTX 670 mit 2GB nehmen oder eine HD 7950/7970 mit 3GB
wenn du am Gehäuse sparst dann sparst du am falschen Ende. Ein gutes Gehäuse ist nicht nur für die Optik wichtig sondern auch für die Stabilität, Temperatur und Anschlußvielfalt/optionen. Das R490 hat z.B: nicht mal USB3.0 und kann nur kürzere Grafikkarten aufnehmen (max 265mm).
750 W wären für das System total überdimensioniert. Ein gutes 500W Marken-Netzteil wäre vollkommen ausreichend - sogar für zukünftiges Aufrüsten.


PS:
Dieser Thread bietet immer aktuelle und gut abgestimmte Systeme.
PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD

Das 900€ Intel-System ist bsw. sehr schnell und bietet ein gutes - aber trotzdem preiswertes Gehäuse. Obwohl ich eher zu z.B. einem Midgard 2 tendieren würde.
Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



PS2:
Tja - da war Herb wieder schneller 
Aber wie du siehst ist er der gleichen Meinung!


----------



## Fixbesteck (10. Oktober 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Super, dass ihr quasi gleichzeitig das Gleiche geschrieben habt. Das erhöht mein Vertrauen in eure Kompetenz 

Ich hab noch mal anhand eurer Tipps ein bisschen rumgebastelt. Und auf folgendes geändert.

Ich hab noch ne zweite SSD zugefügt für Win7 und da ich direkt bei Samsung arbeite krieg ich die Platten eh für den Mitarbeiterpreis 

Von i7 auf i5 runter, genauso beim RAM runter auf 1600 aber 16GB will ich behalten und nicht nur 8GB.

Bei der Grafikkarte möchte ich auch lieber eine GeForce nehmen weil ich bisher damit gut gefahren bin. Allerdings habe ich von 4GB auf 2GB runter geschraubt. Aber es kommen jetzt halt Hitman 5, Far Cry 3, Sniper 2 und Splinter Cell 6 in kurzen Abständen und vielleicht ja auch GTA 5. Das will ich gut zocken können ohne dann schon wieder Abstriche machen zu müssen was bei GTA 5 ja gerne mal passiert wie ich bei GTA 4 feststellen mußte. 

Netzteil bin ich jetzt auf 530 Watt gegangen und hoffe nur, ihr habt recht und das reicht. Ich hab von Strom keine Ahnung.

Kühler und Gehäuse habe ich dann noch nach euren Vorschlägen geändert.


Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LK Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail

SSD für Spiele: 256GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle (MZ-7PC256B/WW)

SSD für Win7: 64GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle (MZ-7PC064B/WW)

Lüfter: 120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY

RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit

GraKa: 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz


So, wenn das jetzt hier abgesegnet wird würde ich das fast kaufen.
Ich hab zwei Internetshops verglichen und war bei mindfactory.de ca. 200-300 günstiger als bei hardwareversand.de
Habt ihr noch günstigere Vorschläge?

Win7 64Bit ultimate will ich für um die 50 € bei ebay beziehen. Kann man das empfehlen?

Und nen schönen Samsung LED Monitor könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch empfehlen. Weil Mitarbeiterpreis 

Ich danke euch vielmals


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

naja
vielleicht solltest noch eine Normale Terabyte-Platte für Datenspeicherung einbauen, immerhin sind 128 GB auch irgendwann mal voll


----------



## Fixbesteck (10. Oktober 2012)

Achso sorry, hab vergessen zu sagen das ich ne externe 1,5 TB Platte habe wo ich alles drauf ziehe wie Filme, Musik usw.


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2012)

ach so, ja dann


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Das sieht gut aus, aber für Spiele wie gesagt...ich weiß ja nicht, wieviele Spiele Du hast oder haben wirst, aber Spiele werden immer größer, und bei mir sind allein meine Spiele, die an Steam gebunden sind, schon 400GB... ICh bräuchte also in jedem Falle auch noch ne Festplatte, würde dafür die SSD mit 64GB weglassen und win7 auf die 256GB-SSD plus einige Deiner Lieblingsspiele, denn 64GB nur für win7 ist auch knapp, selbst wenn da wirklich nur windows draufkommt und man etwas "faul". Da muss man nämlich dann immer mal "aufräumen", damit die 64GB reichen. 

Wegen des Monitors: das müsste doch Dein Arbeitgeber am besten wissen  an sich die die Monitore immer in ihrer jeweiligen Preisklasse sehr gut, dh nimm einfach den, den Du in Deiner Preislage bekommst.

Wegen mindfactory und hardwareversand: 200-300€ Unterschied kann eigentlich nicht sein - hast Du vlt zufällig bei hardwareversand Versionen/Modelle erwischt, die "unbeachtete" Restposten sind und daher viel zu teuer im Sortiment stehen? 


Wegen der Grafikkarte: ich persönlich würd eher ne übertaktete 660 Ti nehmen und dann halt später irgendwann mal etwas früher neu aufrüsten 

Der Kühler Macho HR-02 wäre halt was zum übertakten - wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, würde auch ein deutlich kleinerer und günstigerer reichen UND leise sein.


Wegen win7: wozu "ultimate" ? Und nur 50€? Also, wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann nimm lieber eine reguläre win7 home premium 64bit für 80€, Systembuilderversion


----------



## Fixbesteck (13. Oktober 2012)

Also ich lagere wirklich alles aus auf meine externe Platte und die hat noch 1 TB frei. Bei Spielen beschränke ich mich auf die Serien Far Cry, Hitman, Brothers in Arms und Splinter Cell und vielleicht mal alle Jubeljahre einen Außenseiter.
Batman kaufe ich für die Playstation 3 und GTA auch wenn der nächste Ausleger wieder Windows Live verlangt beim PC.

Ich hab jetzt ne 300 GB Festplatte hier drin und da habe ich Windows XP drauf und ca. 30 Spiele und ich habe immer noch 180 GB frei. Ich denke die 256 GB SSD sollte daher schon reichen für die Spiele. Vielleicht nehme ich für Windows auch die 128 GB SSD. Gibts nächste Woche bei uns günstig auf Arbeit 

Beim Preisvergleich hab ich wirklich die gleichen Artikel genommen. Ich war selbst erstaunt aber der Preisunterschied war wirklich da.
Ist aber auch egal. Ich werde dann mindfactory nehmen wenn hier keine anderen Vorschläge mehr kommen.

Nee, ich bleib bei der GTX 670. Man muß sich im Leben auch mal was gönnen 

Den Kühler behalte ich auch. Ein Kollege hat den und meinte er ist zufrieden, hat keine Probleme und stören würde er ihn auch nicht was die Lautstärke angeht.

Naja Ultimate deshalb weil da eben alles drin ist. Man weiß ja nie wie sich die Zukunft gestaltet. Ich will gerüstet sein für alle Eventualitäten. Hier mal ein Link. Klingt seriös und mein jetziges XP hab ich auch bei Ebay bestellt und es ist auch ne Fujitsu Version und ich hatte nie Probleme.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit Deutsche Vollversion inkl.SP1 | eBay

Ich glaub ich bestell dann Mitte nächster Woche wenn es jetzt keine gravierenden Einwände mehr gibt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2012)

Nö, is alles okay.

Aber die Preisunterschiede versteh ich nicht, da MUSST Du irgendwas falsch gemacht haben, vlt beim Warenkorb von hardwareversand etwas 2x reingelegt? Ich bin alle Teile durchgegangen über den pcgames-Preisvergleich, und da ergibt sich

(Produkt => Preis mindfactory vs hardwareversand)
Asus P8Z77-V LK => 115 vs 115
Lüfter SY1225SL12L => 9 vs 6
Intel Core i5 3570K => 199 vs 202
16GB DDR3-1600 DIMM => 72 vs. 58
Asus GTX670-DC2 => 364 vs 372
BeQuiet L7 530W => 54 vs 54
Thermalright HR-02 Macho => 36 vs 36
Xigmatek Midgard II => 63 vs 63
SUMME => 912 vs 906


Beim Ram hab ich bei hardwareversand GSkill DDR1600 2x8GB genommen, da es das HyperX da nicht gibt - das ist deutlich günstiger. Dafür ist die Grafikkarte bei mindfactotry halt 12 Euro günstiger - ansonsten sind die Preise quasi identisch.

Die SSDs sind nicht dabei, die holst Du ja nicht bei Shops, aber auch hier wären die Preise fast identisch.


----------

